# Accessing Books via Go Launcher



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I have Go set up on my Fire, and like the way I have it set up. However, when I click the Amazon Kindle app, I can only get to the current book I'm reading. It doesn't go to my archives, or show me the current books on my Fire. Sometimes I click it and nothing happens at all.

For others using Go, do you have the same issue? Are you switching back to the default launcher to read? I love Go...it's what I have on my phone...but this bugs me, and I don't know if I'm missing something obvious.

Thanks!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm not generally using my Fire to read books, however I did direct one photo/graphic intensive book there a couple of days ago and was checking it out yesterday.  To see it, I did have to go into the Kindle launcher from GO and then click on the Books tab; the Amazon Kindle app wouldn't even open in GO.  So if there's a shortcut from GO, I don't know it either. 

Yeah, not a lot of help, but just to let you know you're not the only one who hasn't found the path to Books within GO, if there is one.   I'll admit to not having spent a lot of time looking, though...


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the Kindle launcher saved on one of the quick launch buttons in Go Launcher. So that's what I use for books and media.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks. That's what I've done, but I haven't decided to stay with Go, or go back to the stock launcher.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

